# my first melt!!



## nifty fox (Dec 11, 2013)

I owe a lot to this forum , Thank you all for the info and knowledge you have given me


----------



## jonn (Dec 12, 2013)

Congratulations on your first button Nifty, looks good.. Keep it up :lol:


----------



## butcher (Dec 12, 2013)

The only problem I see is now your hooked on finding more gold to melt.
congratulations.


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks good! Always like seeing the pictures of that yellow stuff. 

Tyler


----------



## sebass (Dec 13, 2013)

nice , is small ..but is gold :d


----------

